# Iran Air Flight 655



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Many people have forgotten this tragic accident, occuring nearly 18 years ago. Once again, as Iran is beating the drums of war, remember that events like this often push nations (even civilizations) into irrational directions with even worse consequences.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655
http://www.historychannel.com/exhibits/military_blunders/mb_iasd.html#detail
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/earnest_will.htm

Iran Air Flight 655
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iran Air Flight 655 (IR655) was a commercial flight operated by Iran Air that flew on a Tehran-Bandar Abbas-Dubai route. On July 3, 1988, the flight was shot down by the USS Vincennes on the Bandar Abbas-Dubai leg, resulting in 290 civilian fatalities from six nations including 66 children. There were 38 non-Iranians aboard.

The plane, an Airbus A300B2, registered EP-IBU, left Bandar Abbas at 10:17 am Iran Time (UTC+0330) that day, 27 minutes after its scheduled departure time of 9:50 am. It would have been a 28-minute flight. At that same time, the U.S. Navy guided missile cruiser USS Vincennes, fitted with the AEGIS combat system, was nearby in the Strait of Hormuz, which the commercial airliner, flown by captain Mohsen Rezaian, would pass over. In command of the Vincennes was Captain William C. Rogers III.

The event is related to the US response to the Iran-Iraq War; at the time of the incident, the Vincennes, in support of Operation Earnest Will, was within Iranian territorial waters, following combat with and pursuit of Iranian gunboats. The USS Sides (FFG-14) and USS Elmer Montgomery (FF-1082) were nearby.

What happened thereafter is still subject to debate.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2006)

Remember this like it was yesterday...

We admitted our mistake and sent a check to Iran....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 8, 2006)

I read about in Brasseys book of Naval blunders. Very sad incident.


----------



## R988 (Mar 9, 2006)

I remember using this as an example for something in one of my International law essays. I also used the KAL 007 incident and a few of the other well known cases where airliners have been shotdown or forced to land by the military.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 9, 2006)

There were some significant differences between KAL007 and the Iranian incident. Namely the pilot of the MiG had a visual ID of his target, while the Capt of the cruiser was relying on sensor information.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

It was a mistake, we admitted it. The difference is that it was a mistake that we did, if Iran blows one up, (which I am sure they have been responisble for) they do it out of terrorism.


----------



## SHMIGELZ (Feb 1, 2007)

I just saw MAYDAY on the Discovery Channel about this incident. It blows be away how bad once again the AMERICANS screwed up... and then they dont have the guts to own up to it and then they try to cover up some of the actual events/evidence about how bad they screwed up... They wonder why attacks happen on the USA.....

This makes me sick how bad the US messed up. I mean beyond bad... They shouldnt of even been there in the first place and then the guys get medals when they get back to the US? WTS is that crap.

Nuke them to the stone age...


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2007)

for your very first post here you sure have come on strong to be the days idiot !

an you believe everything you see on TV from what it appears ......... expect a warning real quick


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2007)

Why would someone wholives in Calgary wamt the US "nuked into the stone age"? Don't you think the residual radiation might effect you as well? We did own up to it, we made a mistake, we admitted it and paid compensation to the victims. You need to read more and get more facts than what you see on ONE documentary.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont put up with any of that Anti-American bullsh!t...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Scratch one d!ckhead.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Why would someone wholives in Calgary wamt the US "nuked into the stone age"?


Calgary, huh? Obviously a Canadian or someone living in Canada then. I suppose he thinks our military has never screwed up with consequences before. Not surprising I guess, since it wouldn't capture the world's attention the same way, and he's obviously too busy slamming Uncle Sam to give a damn about what happens in his own yard.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Apparently that moron didn't pay attention when the show was aired - the aircraft was not displaying a transponder code and knowingly flew into a war zone - after the shoot-down Iran was paid several million dollars in reparations and was given an apology, evidently out friend choose to ignore this or is just too stupid to fully understand the chain of events. Anyway good riddance, I hope he catches the clap...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Apparently that moron didn't pay attention when the show was aired - the aircraft was not displaying a transponder code and knowingly flew into a war zone


Not the brightest thing to do. Particularly with a load of passengers.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2007)

Especially since all attempts to contact the airliner were ignored....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

SHMIGELZ said:


> I just saw MAYDAY on the Discovery Channel about this incident. It blows be away how bad once again the AMERICANS screwed up... and then they dont have the guts to own up to it and then they try to cover up some of the actual events/evidence about how bad they screwed up... They wonder why attacks happen on the USA.....
> 
> This makes me sick how bad the US messed up. I mean beyond bad... They shouldnt of even been there in the first place and then the guys get medals when they get back to the US? WTS is that crap.
> 
> Nuke them to the stone age...



From a former military member who served in the Middle East and is very proud of it, you can outright kiss my ass!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Ooops did not see that Les had allready banned his ass!


----------



## Erich (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks gents for 'cleansing this guys parked car'. I could of done it last night but he needed a comeback in big style by the group.

some folk have no sense

warning to all those that come on here with a negative attitude !


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Especially since all attempts to contact the airliner were ignored....



Sacraficial lambs. That guy knows **** well that blind man's bluff was being played by Iran. That airspace was being contested before that flight. Unfortunately, the passengers lost. And the US had the morals to step beyond Iran's tragic gamble and take the high road to apologize and pay restitution. I doubt that a day goes by that the US Commander and those who initiated the firing sequence don't feel remorse. That's what separates the US military from terrorists.

What a dumb***.


----------

